# Das Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2004)

*Dass das Anglerboard inzwischen für viele Boardies* eine Art „zweite Heimat“ neben dem Hausgewässer geworden ist, macht Dok und das gesamte Moderatorenteam mehr als stolz. Obwohl ja eigentlich unsere Arbeit nur darin besteht, alles zur Verfügung zu stellen und aufzupassen, dass nichts aus dem Ruder läuft. Letztlich sind es ja die Mitglieder vom Anglerboard, die das Ganze mit Leben füllen.

*Und das mehr als erfolgreich. *Im Schnitt haben wir momentan an die 40.000 Besuche pro Tag, das sind zwischen 10.000 und über 15.000 einzelne Besucher. Davon sind nur ca. knapp 5% Boardies, der Rest sind Besucher, welche die riesige Infofülle vom Anglerboard immer wieder gerne nutzen. Alleine über Google kommen im Schnitt ca. 3.000 Besuche pro Tag. 

*Oder anders gesagt:* Die Boardies haben es durch die vielen Beiträge geschafft, dass man in Sachen "Angeln" im Internet gar nicht mehr am Anglerboard vorbeikommt. Im Schnitt sind es momentan knapp 700 neue Beiträge pro Tag, die aus den Tastaturen der Member fliessen. Und da ist (fast) alles dabei, was Angler interessiert: Von Fang- und Reiseberichten über Montagen, Methoden und Taktik genauso wie Diskussionen über C+R, Fischeinfuhr, die besten Kutter, Rezepte, und, und, und.....

*Das Schöne am Anglerboard* (zumindest in meinen Augen): Trotz jetzt fast 5.000 Mitgliedern herrscht meist ein vernünftiger Ton. Wenn man sieht, wie wenig die Moderatoren eingreifen müssen (bei ca. 700 neuen Beiträgen pro Tag!) spricht das doch für die zumeist vorhandene (Selbst)Beherrschung der Boardies. 

*Auch die Mitgliederzahl nimmt rasant zu.* Ob sich dabei die „Neuen“ registrieren, weil sie selber schreiben wollen, oder nur weil sie alle Möglichkeiten nutzen wollen, die nur Boardies offen stehen: Uns ist beides recht, schliesslich sind wir nicht in der Schule mit Schreibzwang :q. Momentan melden sich täglich im Schnitt um die 15 neue Boardies an.

*Das rasante Wachstum vom Anglerboard,* das dazu immer schneller wächst, macht natürlich die Arbeit für die Mods und Admins nicht einfacher. Daher kann es auch immer wieder vorkommen, dass Boardies mit bestimmten Entscheidungen nicht einverstanden sind. Hier können wir nur um Verständnis bitten: Je schneller das Board wächst, desto schneller müssen die Mods auch oft reagieren. Und da auch die Mods nur Menschen sind, können dabei auch mal Fehler passieren. 

*Allerdings wird auch jedes Mittglied feststellen, *das sich wegen einer streitigen Frage an einen Mod/Admin gewandt hat (statt z. B. gleich öffentlich loszupöbeln), dass die Mods immer bemüht sind, alles so zu regeln, dass alle zufrieden sein können. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder genügend Leute, denen entweder der Erfolg vom Anglerboard nicht passt, oder die aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen sich eben gerne mit den Mnods anlegen. 

*Das erleichtert uns zwar nicht unbedingt die Arbeit*, glücklicherweise haben wir aber letztlich auch nur ein paar solcher Leute an Board. Und bei täglich um die 700 Beiträge und täglich im Schnitt 15 neuen Mitgliedern können Dok und die Mods ja so viel wohl nicht falsch machen. Das sollten sich vielleicht all jene auch mal überlegen, die immer wieder meinen irgendwelche sinnlosen Diskussionen um die Arbeit der Moderatoren vom Zaun brechen zu müssen. 

*Letztlich soll das Anglerboard einfach eine Plattform sein,* die Angler nutzen können, um Informationen weiter zu geben oder zu erhalten. Und dafür arbeitet die gesamte Modmannschaft mit grossen Engagement freiwillig!! 

*Und wer meint, das Anglerboard würde alles (vieles) falsch machen:* Es steht jedem frei, sein eigenes Forum/Plattform zu machen - sei es im Bereich Angeln oder auch zu jedem sonstigem Thema. Vielleicht werden dann mal einige Leute merken, was da an Arbeit dahintersteckt, wenn man so etwas erfolgreich führen will. Damit meine ich nicht die vielen kleinren Foren mit bis zu 100 Beiträgen am Tag, das kann man immer “handeln”. Aber der Erfolg hat eben auch seine Schattenseiten, und je mehr Leute dasAnglerboard nutzen, desto schneller wächst auch die Arbeit von Dok und den Mods.

*Die Entwicklung, die das Anglerboard seit seiner Gründung *vor jetzt fast 4 Jahren genommen hat, war so nicht abzusehen. Umso mehr freut es gerade Dok, eine inzwischen absolut tolle Moderatorenmannschaft zusammen zu haben. Denn ohne die tolle, freiwillige Arbeit dieser Mods wäre das Anglerboard sowenig in der heutigen Form denkbar, wie ohne die Partner, die das alles finanzieren helfen oder vor allem ohne Euch, die Mitglieder und Besucher, die “unser” AB mit Leben füllen.

*Daher möchten wir uns bei allen Genannten noch einmal extra herzlich bedanken. *Und gleich eine Bitte anschliessen: Wenn Ihr was zu kritisieren habt, setzt Euch bitte mit den Mods und/oder Admins in Verbindung. Intern kann man Streitpunkte meist viel einfacher lösen, als wenn darüber öffentlich eine Diskussion losgebrochen wird, das wird wahrscheinlich jeder einsehen können. Und wem das Anglerboard auch selber am Herzen liegt, der wird das auch beherzigen. Schliesslich ist das Anglerboard ja zum disktutieren rund ums Angeln da, und nicht zum streiten über das Anglerboard selber.

*Und denkt auch einmal daran:* Das Anglerboard ist zum einen so erfolgreich, weil es ist, wie es ist. Zum anderen aber auch, weil Dok immer gerne Vorschläge von Membern aufnimmt und umsetzt, sofern es zum Stil des AB`s passt und sich technisch und/oder  finanziell auch machen lässt. Wer also Vorschläge hat, immer her damit.- Aber bitte auch nicht sauer sein, wenn man sie nicht alle umsetzen kann!!

*In diesem Sinne: Keep on posting* #6 !!


----------



## wildbootsman (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Einfach Super und macht weiter so. Eine bessere Informationsquelle als das Anglerboard gibt es für mich nicht im Internet. Egal welches Problem, einer hilft immer.

Weiter so!

Wildi


----------



## ralle (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Haste schön geschrieben Thomas !!

Das AB ist schon eine tolle Geschichte, wo jeder sein Teil dazu beisteuert das es so gut ist !!


----------



## Mac Gill (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

#6  #6  #6 

Ihr habt mein vollsten  #r 

Toll geschrieben Thomas!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## froggy31 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Hallo Admi´s,
ich muß euch ebenfalls f. eure Arbeit loben, gerade die letzten Modifakation wie z.B.
die Anzeige der ersten Zeilen eines Themas, wenn man die Maus nur auf dem Titel des 
Beitrages positioniert sind genial !!!!!
Macht weiter so

Ein fettes Petri Heil von
froggy


----------



## theactor (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

HI,

was wäre ich mittlerweile ohne Board? Kaum mehr vorzustellen!

Manchmal muss man ja Sorge um Eure Lust haben wenn in Intervallen die immergleichen Themen für Zündstoff sorgen; aber es stimmt natürlich: unter dem Strich sind wir doch alle friedlich. ODER WAS!   

Vielen Dank für Euren (unermüdlichen) Einsatz! 

Grüße,
Sönke  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*



> Manchmal muss man ja Sorge um Eure Lust haben wenn in Intervallen die immergleichen Themen für Zündstoff sorgen


So ganz unrecht hast Du da sicher nicht - ABER: Das Anglerboard wegen einiger Spinner kaputt gehen zu lassen, das macht kein Mod mit, da braucht sich niemand Sorgen zu machen.

Uns schliesslich ist das nur ein verschwindender Teil, wenngleich auch der für die Mods am "arbeitsintensivsten".

Wenn man dann aber wieder sieht, dass den ganzen Tag fast immer mehr als 100 Leute gleichzeitig auf dem Board unterwegs sind, machts wieder richtig Spass, weil man daran eben sehen kann, wie wichtig das Anglerboard für viele Angler geworden ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Auch von mir mein vollsten #r!
Ich ohne das Board........ nee das geht gar nicht! Ihr habt mich in euren Bann gezogen. Dafür herzlichen Dank!!! Gruss Dennis#h


----------



## petipet (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

#r Schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an.
Danke für Eure hervorragende Arbeit. #r  #h 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## bernie (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Moin Thomas,
ich habe mich beim lesen Deiner Zeilen ein paar Mal dabei erwischt, wie ich voller Zustimmung genickt habe 

Danke an ALLE Boardie's und Mod's.
Hier bin ich und hier bleib ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Danke für Eure Unterstützung und auch für Euer Verständnis!!


----------



## arno (19. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

#r  #r  #r  
ohne Worte
 #r  #r  #r


----------



## wolle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Thomas,wie duch schon geschrieben hast,"ZWEITE HEIMAT" #6  #6  #6


----------



## Samyber (20. April 2004)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Mir bringt es weiterhin Spaß täglich hier meine Runden zu drehen und das liegt natürlich auch an euch den Mods und Dok.

Deshalb geht ein Dank an euch zurück !!!

 #6  #6  #6


----------

